# debit card declined but money taken out



## jamieb (14 Apr 2010)

Hi

I was making a purchase online last Monday (Easter Monday) night and it was an online purchase.  Anyway the card declined even though the money was there and when I went into look at the balance the money had been taken.

I have spent the last 8 days backwards and forwards to the company and the bank -both blaming each other.  The bank said the payment authorised and was awaiting the company claim it or cancel it and yet the company could not find the payment.  I re purchased the items the following day with a credit card which went through fine.  One helpful lady in the bank gave me an authorisation code for the company to view the transaction and subsequently cancel it. That was last Wednesday and in fairness to the company they sent me an email of the transaction cancelled.

On Monday when the money still wasnt back i  contacted the company again and asked what was goinig on.  They said it was up to the bank.  The company then took the details sent a fax to the branch  and last thing today the company telephoned me to say yes the bank said the payment is pending in their system and will be released in 4 days.  I am furious.  How dare they.  Its 116 euro and if this happens to people every day with perhaps larger sums of money they bank have to have their system set up to hold onto funds.  Funny how they take money  immediately and yet cannot return whats not theirs.

Has anyone any advice?


----------



## bond-007 (15 Apr 2010)

The money will be returned 10-14 days after the attempted transaction.


----------



## redbhoy (15 Apr 2010)

Similar thing happened me with an O2 credit card top up. Only €20 but it was the principle. Declined by O2. Money taken out. O2 blamed Bank. Bank blamed O2 and had authorisation codes to prove it. 
This went on for nearly 2 months. O2 Customer service were really amateur and had me fuming. I emailed the head of O2 Customer service. Matter was dealt with in less than 1 day. Refunded and given €40 extra credit.


----------



## Danielle24 (15 Apr 2010)

This is the beauty of credit/debit cards, it can take a while. It's not like Joe Bloggs in the bank is sitting their with 116e of your cash laughing.


----------

